# Vitamin E, butter or oil?



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I want to add vitamin E to my soap (I know, it'll be label appeal, no proven benefits). What is the best way to do this? I bought a tiny bottle of Vit. E oil at the walmart, used it, seems to work, but of course way too expensive for the long run. Then on the essential Wholesale & labs website I found Vitamin E butter. Is that a better idea and/or will it have different results? Can I also find Vit. E oil in larger amounts?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/mixed-tocopherols-50-natural-vitamin-e.html

Same price at Columbus Foods right now, too. $40/lb

You can order smaller quantities from LotionCrafter though.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I think Vitamin E "Butter" is different than the T-50 tocopherols. The INCI for that butter is Cocos nucifera (Organic Coconut) Oil, Elaesis guineesis (Palm) Kernel Oil, Tocopherol (Vitamin E). So it's more diluted, maybe?

Have you thought about maybe having a line of soaps with Vit E instead of ALL your soaps with the exact same formula? That way, you are not upping your costs on all bars, but can have a line of Vit E bars, ie. Aloe & E or something like that.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I figured the E-butter is different, but it was the first time I heard about it, so I thought I'd ask. I am just branching out in a larger array of ingredients now that I start having a better understanding of what does what in soap. I have ordered some Shea butter and Cocoa butter and I will probably not always use those, so I will have different type bars. I have found out that I really like Lard, olive oil and coconut oil because of the lather that combo makes, but I know there is sooooo much more under the horizon! And with my mom coming next week it is time for some serious experimenting and production!!!!

Anyway, Vit E is so simple, though, and you need so little, that I was thinking to add that to every batch, but I can't find a place so far where I can buy a decent (small, but a lot bigger than this 2 oz Walmart bottle) amount of Vit E oil. I'm a bit weary about the aloe vera (can go 'bad', mold? Since I have to still build my market I have no clue how long some of the soaps will sit initially...)


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would not use Vitamin E butter in soap. It's a very expensive way to get a minute amount of Vit E in there. Scroll down to the bottom of this link to find Vitamin E in assorted sizes: http://www.thesage.com/catalog/Antioxidants.html or you can find it here: http://www.lotioncrafter.com/mixed-tocopherols-50-natural-vitamin-e.html


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks! Super helpful!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Also, go to www.soaperschoice.com.

When you are talking about aloe, are you talking aloe juice or gel? I have not found the juice to go bad at all.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Not sure, Cindy. Somewhere in my readings I came across the fact that aloe and other plant products can cause problems in your soap. I'll stick to the juice, since I like the idea of using that for a liquid anyway. Soapers Choice! I've been there, I'll look again. I have been trying to get a 'one site has all the stuff I want' solution, but..... totally no luck! I have found some great (and some mediocre) scents at SOS (still havent soaped all of those yet) and now have ordered some stuff from Rustic Escentuals and Essential Wholesale.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Plant products are only an issue if you are talking about large chunks of stuff. Purees are fine, if used with discretion (1 T. PPO is a good rule of thumb, or if it's something really watery, like cucumber, you can use it in place of some of the liquid). A big chunk of something, though, is not going to be well-incorporated into your soap and will spoil.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

hsmomof4 said:


> Plant products are only an issue if you are talking about large chunks of stuff. Purees are fine, if used with discretion (1 T. PPO is a good rule of thumb, or if it's something really watery, like cucumber, you can use it in place of some of the liquid). A big chunk of something, though, is not going to be well-incorporated into your soap and will spoil.


 :yeahthat


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

A teaspoon of Vitamin E (mixed tocopherols, not Vitamin E Acetate) per batch will keep your goat milk soaps from spoiling or becoming rancid. It's an incredible anti-oxident. I use it in all my soaps. We have bars in our soap "studio" from some of the first batches I ever made back in 2003 and they're still good. Not much smell, but they're hard as a brick and lather like crazy.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If your soaping correctly there is no way soap can go rancid. The chemical process is complete...there is no butters and oils or liquids left, it married completely with the lye and is soap. Not even a chemist can pull your soap apart and tell you what liquid, what butters or what oils you used...it is soap. Vicki


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

So far my soaps haven't changed much after the moment I took them out of their molds. Just dried up. I made sure I kept some from each batch and I keep them either still in 'open air' or some in a cardboard box, all unwrapped, so I can see what the elements do to them. So far so good and I have used herbs in some of them. Not too worried. 

Vicki, I got scents in from Aroma Haven (Escentuals). Very cool, some were exactly what I thought they would be and then some others smelled really nice, but totally surprised me, and I could not really pick out the main scent (like their Lavender). I hope to soap most of them next week, can't wait to see what they do in the soap!


----------

